# Singleton



## South Connie Shepherd (Oct 5, 2013)

We are looking at buying a pup from a female that had only one puppy. It is from a reputable breeder but we have a few questions. Should this raise red flags that the female only had one pup? Is this normal or completely abnormal? The pup is being raised around a second litter that had 6 pups. We have owned two Shepherds in the past so we are somewhat familiar with the breed. We are just curious if a one pup litter is something we should be concerned about or are we being a bit cautious? Thank you.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

If the singleton puppy is being raised alongside another litter so that it's getting normal puppy interactions, then I think that would go a long way toward dispelling my concerns about purchasing a solo pup.

It's that lack of socializing interactions that can cause behavioral quirks down the road, so if the other pups are around to give the solo pup a normal dose of rough-and-tumble puppy interactions and frustrations, then I'd consider that a HUGE relief for me as a prospective buyer.


----------

